# Help me choose my roof color



## Billy (9 mo ago)

Please help me select a color for this roof…it’s gonna be an architectural shingle … I’m not set on a brand yet but leaning toward atlas. I never minded the original color but if there is something they will make it look better and gave better curb appeal I’d like to do that! I’m thinking pewter or black, but I had a designer saying 100% weathered wood what are y’all thoughts?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I think a "colonial slate" type color would look good, most makers have something similar, a mix of different colors that will complement both the brick and the stone work. Here's one example; https://www.lowes.com/pd/Owens-Corning-Oakridge-174-Colonial-Slate-Asphalt-Shingle/3046092

And the version from atlas; Pinnacle® Pristine | Atlas Roofing


----------



## landscontractingmi (9 mo ago)

Weathered Wood with brick and stone is beautiful.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Pewter. With black facia and soffit 
Or 
Weathered wood with terratone soffit and facia


----------

